
FaCT: A Flexible, Constant-Time Programming Language [pdf] - gbrown_
https://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~dstefan/pubs/cauligi:2017:fact.pdf
======
jedisct1
The language is actually called ConstantC, and its implementation has just
been made public on GitHub:
[https://github.com/PLSysSec/FaCT](https://github.com/PLSysSec/FaCT)

------
nickpsecurity
FaCT was good work. The other one in this space is Jasmin for high-assurance,
constant-time programming.

[https://acmccs.github.io/papers/p1807-almeidaA.pdf](https://acmccs.github.io/papers/p1807-almeidaA.pdf)

